# Chocolate Cherry Wine



## mountainjaybird (Dec 11, 2006)

I attended a wine-tasting party several nights ago




and one of the wines was a chocolate cherry wine which was very interesting. Now, I want to make one. I made a very nice cherry wine last summer which is a medium blush color. However, the wine I tasted recently was a dark red. Assuming I'll have to wait until next summer to get fresh cherries or use a canned cherry fruit base to make it now, my question is how do I get the definite chocolate flavor into the wine without clouding it up? Has anyone made a similar wine that turned out great?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 11, 2006)

I recently tried one from a chocolate covered cherries recipe I found on line and it was a total flop, yucky mess


----------



## smurfe (Dec 11, 2006)

Funny you should mention this. I was just reading Jack Keller's Wine Blog yesterday and he addressed this type of wine. Take a look at this link. He just updated it last night talking about the problems some have making this wine. If you scroll down to his Nov. 11 post there is a recipe for Chocolate Covered Cherry Wine.


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/wineblognew.asp


Smurfe


----------



## mountainjaybird (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Smurfe and Waldo for the replies



. 


I checked out Jack Kellar's blog and I don't think that is the same wine I had in mind. Have either of you made his wine? Waldo, is this the one you made thatdidn't turn out? The wine I'm looking for appears to be a dark red cherry wine with heavy chocolate overtones. It wasn't syrupy or cloudy but definitely tasted like chocolate cherries. Kellar's recipe with 8 boxes of chocolate covered cherries per gallon might work if I can find candy without the preservatives. The recipe soundsmore like a liquor than wine, though



. 


Thanks for thehelp.Too bad they don't make a kit for it. Even adding chocolateto the VR Port sounds pretty good. Have either of you tried that?


Laurel


----------



## mountainjaybird (Dec 11, 2006)

Just for fun I Googled "chocolate cherry wine" to see if a recipe was floating around. There wasn't. What did come up were several references to a Chocolate Cherry Wine called Kijafa from Denmark. That is the type wine I'm talking about. Since it costs from $110 - $130 per 750 mL, I'd like to make it instead of buying it if you know what I mean.


"Chocolate Cherry Kijafa is a delicious marriage of Cherry Kijafa and European style chocolate that can be enjoyed straight as a cordial, mixed with cola over ice, or in your favorite dessert recipe. "
Has anyone tried this delicious wine?


Laurel


----------



## corn field (Sep 27, 2007)

Use a normal cherry recipe but take 1 cup of must and put in blender and add 6oz. hershies cocoapowder slowly and blend for 1 minute. this is for one gallon recipe so adjust for your size *Edited by: corn field *


----------

